# Bug



## Donde (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## davholla (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice a long horned beetle of some type, you can try either the insect id group on flickr  or there is abeetle group on facebook, but Colombian beetles are a pain to id.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2017)

Yep... definitely a bug.


----------



## Donde (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you for that tip Dave.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 28, 2017)

Great shot


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice shot.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Nov 29, 2017)

Good job with the sharpness.  Those are some very long antenna and you nicely captured them.


----------

